# Support KJ Exotics



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Please support KJ Exotics in the Barclay's take one small step competition.
https://www.takeonesmallstep.co.uk/Entry/View/1162
To help us, just type the numbers in on the top right and click the button all there is to it. 

Join the Help KJ Exotics facebook group for more info and to keep up to date:
Help KJ Exotics | Facebook

All information including these links will be posted on the http://www.kjexotics.co.uk website. 
Thanks for any help and support.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

voted mate


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks bud, come on people thats get the votes in


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Done. :no1:


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

KJ Exotics said:


> Thanks bud, come on people thats get the votes in



dont 4get to vote 4 me to lol

https://www.takeonesmallstep.co.uk/Entry/View/941


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Keep the votes comming in people


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

:2thumb: Done


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you, please help by voting


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Voted for you


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

xxstaggyxx said:


> Voted for you


Thanks but we still need more, come on people.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

KJ Exotics said:


> Thanks but we still need more, come on people.


hows it going bud


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Got my vote, good luck mate


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks mate, keep the votes comming in


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Going Up


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Bump of the day


----------



## Skunk (Apr 11, 2010)

Done!


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you, the more the better.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Bump of the day


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Voted aswell


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks vicky, going up.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Come on people more votes needed


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

voted good luck


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks, going up more needed please


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Up for the day


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Up we go, not long to go now.


----------

